# How Often Do You Wear Your Nicest Watches?



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

As I age, I have seen a few friends pass and their "collections", that they have spent a lifetime building up,get sold by spouses or children who have no interest in them. When I look at some of my nicer looking electrics, I am always in awe of the great condition they are in and how much fun it was getting them running well and looking near new, thanks to Paul and Rene. But many of them(and I am not talking Altairs here..out of my league..maybe a nice Everest), I am just plain afraid to wear on a regular basis (or at all)for fear that I will scratch them, etc. and lower their resale value, not that I ever intend on selling them anyway. I have also witnessed more than one of our electric friends store their best away,then have the oil dry up and batteries (with a pull- out crystal from the front to change the battery) go dead and even after never having used them after Rene or Paul restored then 10 years earlier, going for a fraction of their value on the Bay because they now must sell them as non-running or send them back to Paul or Rene for a disassembly and reoiling...and that is assuming they don't need new contacts. For a Nautilus, it is not worth redoing them, then trying to sell them...because it will never be worth what you've invested. That being said, should we then being wearing our electrics...all of them.... as daily wearers(rather then the Quartz Timex that gets every dent(I see Mel smiling) as I wear it most of the time? What do you think, Electricteers? Open for replies, opinions, etc.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

It's interesting that you raise this..

For the most part I'm interested in mechanical watches, rarely look into this sub topic - but more often than anything else I stick on the g-shock over my Seiko or Vostoks, and I think that due to the fact I couldn't bear to see the latter ever scuffed or scratched! I really do appreciate the idea that as with anything else, their built to a purpose juts like say a pair of shoes or a musical instrument, but for some unfathomable reason I keep some - regardless or cost of value - for best when I hope they won't suffer the wear and tear of daily use.

I'm sure once you get over the first aspect of wabi that this all disolves, but that takes a certain resolve!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

you seem to mention selling and resale vale quite a bit - perhaps that is your real worry when babying your watches.

although i do understand you not wanting to damage a watch in good condition.

am in the "if it wont get worn what's the point of owning it?" camp.

i certainly don't buy for investment reasons; in total my collection certainly wouldn't make 2 mortgage payments if sold.

barely even consider my self a collector even with 9 watches - i just like to have a choice of what to wear.

when i kick the bucket my pile of cheapies will keep a few homeless people aware of the time in bus shelters and doorways around the country.

i'll be dead and they are only watches after all.

were i to inherit some watches i'd keep a the wearable ones and flog the rest.

dont think that is harsh personally - but perhaps that is just me.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

My better watches get worn at the weekend and I have a few that get worn for work etc.

I am nother who wouldn't own a watch and not wear it.

I don't regard watches as an investment but where possible I try to buy 2nd hand and then the hit when selling is reduced quite a bit.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Electric, electronic, led, hummers and swiss vintage is my thing. Worn on the weekends just hoping someone will notice so I can bore them for hours.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, your comment on Ticka Electrics is very valid, but check on the prices some Timex Electrickery watches can go for all of a sudden - up to $200 and nothing too special at that. The spiral of rising prices is starting to hit even the humbler end of the market - good vintage Timex mechanicals are rising steadily as well. 

OTOH, I too wear 'em all as much as I can, but my standard throw it on quick and easy just now is an old Sekonda Chrono I got in a lucky bag some years ago - and I don't even like chronos that much, this is the only one I own and I've *NEVER* used any chrono function on it? :yes:

Yes, I do wear my Dorado for dressy, that can mean a couple of times each month, mechanicals I have on a rotation, every now and then I pick out seven or so and wear one each day for a week or two, then pick out another set and do the same!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Wear them and enjoy them. I use my watches (though most are cheap) the same as my vintage bikes and car, what they were made for. As you state you have restored some of these watches and if they get damaged you can restore them again at least you are enjoying them. I ride my 43 yr old BSA hard and fast and if i take it to a show and shine its ridden there and in my opinion looks better than the ones trucked there with those dry oil and petrol tanks.

A watch only looks better when its on a wrist.

Mark


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I wear them all. I might take a little more care with my Altair but they all get worn. If you're strictly an investor, then by all means never wear your watches. But I don't think that description would apply to anyone on this forum.

I have a buddy who is a watch dealer. Whenever I see him he is ALWAYS wearing something cool, regardless of what it cost. I recommend the same policy (and typed as I wear my 50 year old "Olma" electric that I bought from Dombox).


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a real quandary, wanting your vintage watches to be perfect but also wanting to wear them. But remember, life is a play, not a rehearsal... get 'em on your wrist!


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I answered as if this was a general question then reaised its mroe sepcific and in electric watch section.

I don't have any electric watches. To be honest i'm not even sure what one is ? how do they differ from a quartz. I've googled for the difference but never got an answer that makes it clear.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dtc2 said:


> I answered as if this was a general question then reaised its mroe sepcific and in electric watch section.
> 
> I don't have any electric watches. To be honest i'm not even sure what one is ? *how do they differ from a quartz. I've googled for the difference but never got an answer that makes it clear.*


Click the banner at the top of this page that says "Electric Watches" in stylized script and you will see a world of information, courtesy of our very own Silver Hawk.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

streety said:


> Electric, electronic, led, hummers and swiss vintage is my thing. Worn on the weekends just hoping someone will notice so I can bore them for hours.


Streety - I love this reply!

I don't even wait for weekends, whatever I feel like wearing... I wear. The most expensive to the least. Don't get me wrong, I am constantly aware of the watch on my wrist and never mis-treat them. It seems like I have the palm of my other hand over the face at the slightest indication of danger. If passing close by a wall or something, the watch automatically goes behind my back.

I just picked up a cheap Oris (but really nice) women's watch and the wife and I went out and I bet she got 4 comments on hers and I never hear a word about what I have on. Good thing we collect and wear for our own pleasure.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

My problem is bringing myself to put the lesser ones on! Once I wear one of my best watches I dont want to take it off  Ive had my favourite Zenith on now for over a week. Ive got three watches that I class as really nice 2 Zeniths and 1 Omega F300 once I put one of them on it tends to stay on my wrist for a week or 2 these days!

So I guess I have the reverse problem to the op


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

If I'm not going anywhere where strapping Â£2k to my arm is a problem or where I'm doing something which requires a beater, I'll wear whatever I fancy, which may be a nice watch or a cheapo.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

At the last count I had over 50 watches, I've aquired a few more since then, some costing thousands and some just over a hundred and every one gets its turn.

Each one being worn for at least a week, thats what they are for, not lining some safe.


----------

